# Scandal on ABC



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

So, I have not seen it, so I can't or won't recommend it, but some reviews appear to be positive, so, it might be worth a look.

April 5, ABC at 9/10 PM (depending on your time zone, of course).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Looks like fun.


----------



## msiple (Oct 17, 2001)

iTunes has the premiere episode for free now:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/tv-season/scandal-season-1/id509303408

I've downloaded but haven't watched it yet.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It probably is on amazon for free too then (to download to Tivo)


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Have seen 2 episodes and I think it's been pretty interesting so far.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm all over this like a wet suit and never watched Grey's Anatomy. This show is off the hook.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

It was interesting but for me not a season pass.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

javabird said:


> Have seen 2 episodes and I think it's been pretty interesting so far.


Yea, I'm with you. Seems good!


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Surprised more is not mentioned in this forum about this thread.
I missed the pilot and trying to figure out where best to catch up on that and first three episodes.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

ABC.com, maybe Hulu?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

mm2margaret said:


> ABC.com, maybe Hulu?


Both. ABC Player if you have an iDevice.

This guilty pleasure is HOT! The dialog is so fast that it is best TiVo'd and watched with Closed Captioning on.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Both. ABC Player if you have an iDevice.
> 
> This guilty pleasure is HOT! The dialog is so fast that it is best TiVo'd and watched with Closed Captioning on.


Thank you for the great tip.
I watch Modern Family online with headphones on a couple of feet from the screen. The dialogue can be quite fast in that show. 
I am really looking forward to seeing the Scandal pilot and then catching up.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

So, I have never watched anything on Hulu before.

I am getting an error that says Safari can not find page.
Does one have to be a Hulu Plus subscriber to watch certain content?
Thanks, Jill


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Beryl, I see what you mean about paying close attention. Wow, is the dialogue quick!

Looks like only 7 episodes will be made for this season.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

jilter said:


> Looks like only 7 episodes will be made for this season.




Hope a lot more are in the works.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

Can a mod move this thread out of the SP Alerts forum?


----------



## babycakes2 (Feb 11, 2008)

I second that - not the place for general discussion, should be ALERTS ONLY:



starbreiz said:


> Can a mod move this thread out of the SP Alerts forum?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

babycakes2 said:


> I second that - not the place for general discussion, should be ALERTS ONLY:


Yes, because people who post posts saying this isn't the place for general discussion posts make me waste time loading this page to see if there's been some sort of schedule change.

Although I can't decide if the OP is really to blame or if it's someone further downstream.

And now I'm guilty too.


----------



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

Look folks, I posted in here an alerts only posting. Anyone who wanted a general thread should have opened one in the TV forum, and comments about the show belong there not here.

It would be best to stop posting here.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mm2margaret said:


> Look folks, I posted in here an alerts only posting. Anyone who wanted a general thread should have opened one in the TV forum, and comments about the show belong there not here.
> 
> It would be best to stop posting here.


I've changed my mind.

The OP is to blame.

Season pass alerts aren't supposed to be "this looks interesting, maybe you should get a season pass for it", that's a season pass recommendation, they're supposed to be "If you already have a season pass for this show, there's something out of the ordinary about to happen that might screw things up".


----------

